# Hey Everyone !



## outdoorsman3 (Nov 15, 2010)

hows it goin Katie! glad to see another girl on here! I hope your stay in the youth section is as good as it gets! (just watch out for parked) haha just kidding parker. 

what are you looking to spend on a hunting bow? and maybe the forum can go from there for suggestions! if there is no limit, the meathews Jewel or the hoyt vixcin are very good womens bows! as long as the mission line, like the craze!

Ben


----------



## Michaela MMM (Nov 29, 2011)

Yay!! Another girl!!  I'm not alone anymore! Haha. Nice to meet you, Katie. My name's Michaela. Since you're lookin for a new bow, I can't help but promote my own. Haha. I shoot a Mathew's Mission Rally and it's great!!! If you have any questions, you can ask any pf us that are on the site. I promise we don't bite and we're all friendly  (but watch out for parkerd, like Ben said. He wasn't kidding lol)


----------



## outdoorsman3 (Nov 15, 2010)

Michaela MMM said:


> Yay!! Another girl!!  I'm not alone anymore! Haha. Nice to meet you, Katie. My name's Michaela. Since you're lookin for a new bow, I can't help but promote my own. Haha. I shoot a Mathew's Mission Rally and it's great!!! If you have any questions, you can ask any pf us that are on the site. I promise we don't bite and we're all friendly  (but watch out for parkerd, like Ben said. He wasn't kidding lol)


I think parker will bite you. not physically. but he will bite your soul. hahahahahaha


----------



## Michaela MMM (Nov 29, 2011)

I think that's an accurate description. Hahahahaha. He'd probably bite you physically if he had the opportunity XD


----------



## string snapper (Jun 30, 2011)

Welcome to AT, im positive you are going to love bowhunting if you already like gun hunting. and for bows cheap but really good bow would be a diamond razor edge, many people on here shoot one. i used to shoot one but stepped it up to a bowtech assassin. for a more expensive bow the bowtech heartbreaker or mathews passion or the jewel, and hoyt vicxin as ben said. i would really suggest a bowtech personly. then almost everyone is going totell you to go shoot all the bows in your price range and wich ever on feels the best and shoots the best is what id do if i were you. Good luck in finding a bow.

Matt


----------



## parkerd (Sep 30, 2010)

outdoorsman3 said:


> hows it goin Katie! glad to see another girl on here! I hope your stay in the youth section is as good as it gets! (just watch out for parked) haha just kidding parker.
> 
> what are you looking to spend on a hunting bow? and maybe the forum can go from there for suggestions! if there is no limit, the meathews Jewel or the hoyt vixcin are very good womens bows! as long as the mission line, like the craze!
> 
> Ben


Fear me they shall all fear me!! haha joking whazzup katie!? And I'm not cannibal but ke$ha is! ha and nah I don't bite just nibble!... hahah lates..


----------



## outdoorkid1 (Nov 20, 2010)

Welcome to archerytalk :thumbs_up


----------



## hoytgirl15 (Aug 2, 2011)

Really Ben? you couldn't of warned me? Thanks... jk
Welcome Katie! Enjoy!


----------



## parkerd (Sep 30, 2010)

Wow I See How Everyone Feel's About Me.... You Jerks Are Jerks.....  Just Kiddin............. Or Was I?


----------



## parkerd (Sep 30, 2010)

Eventually Ben your lil "Ginger" Jokes will get lame oh wait they already are!!! I jack these threads it's ridonkulous....


----------



## outdoorsman3 (Nov 15, 2010)

haha im only jokin parker, I know some pretty cool gingers!


----------



## Rebel17 (Aug 23, 2011)

What the heck is a ginger??? Welcome Katie:darkbeer:


----------



## hunter41606 (Jan 13, 2008)

Rebel17 said:


> What the heck is a ginger??? Welcome Katie:darkbeer:


Red heads.


----------



## Rebel17 (Aug 23, 2011)

Ohh.... i feel stupid


----------



## parkerd (Sep 30, 2010)

That's all the time right?


----------



## Guest (Jan 9, 2012)

Hey thanks for the welcomes and suggestions! Nice to meet everyone 

As for bows, since I'm just beginning I'd like to keep it on the lower end, $$$ -wise ($300-350ish, a package would be nice, but i know I would still be buying some upgrades for hunting..) , but still something that isn't like a "toy". And I'm considered a pretty small framed shooter (I'm only 5'1" ) so I'm thinking I should be looking at youth/ladies bows?


----------



## hunter-4-life (Feb 22, 2011)

Hey guys id dint even realize this "forum" existed or id have been here along time ago! Just thought id say hey!


----------



## hoytgirl15 (Aug 2, 2011)

Hey Hunter-4-life! 
Katie, I have a hoyt ruckus, I love it and I only paid $340 for the whole set up I'm 5'2" so this bow is just right for me. If you want look into the Hoyt Ruckus Have fun shopping!!!


----------



## outdoorkid1 (Nov 20, 2010)

kschwartz said:


> Hey thanks for the welcomes and suggestions! Nice to meet everyone
> 
> As for bows, since I'm just beginning I'd like to keep it on the lower end, $$$ -wise ($300-350ish, a package would be nice, but i know I would still be buying some upgrades for hunting..) , but still something that isn't like a "toy". And I'm considered a pretty small framed shooter (I'm only 5'1" ) so I'm thinking I should be looking at youth/ladies bows?


Diamond razor edge would work great.


----------



## hunter-4-life (Feb 22, 2011)

Check the classifieds, you might find a good deal on a passion or even like outdoorkid said, a razor.


----------



## Rebel17 (Aug 23, 2011)

Welcome hunter-4-life this is an awesome forum, just watch out for parker


----------



## hunter-4-life (Feb 22, 2011)

Yeah ive kinda "heard" to watch out for em


----------



## hoytgirl15 (Aug 2, 2011)

come on guys! Stop pickin on Parker! Yes he may be a little crazy but, yeah watch out for him.  hahaha, jk Parker


----------



## outdoorsman3 (Nov 15, 2010)

yeah Katie, I completely forgot about the ruckus.. that would be a great bow! just like Hoytgirl said!


----------



## parkerd (Sep 30, 2010)

hoytgirl15 said:


> come on guys! Stop pickin on Parker! Yes he may be a little crazy but, yeah watch out for him.  hahaha, jk Parker


:hug:


----------



## Rebel17 (Aug 23, 2011)

aww parkers first hug... jkjk haha:darkbeer:


----------



## parkerd (Sep 30, 2010)

I have had many hugs :star:


----------



## Ignition kid (Oct 7, 2008)

welcome, if you have any questions at all, please feel free to PM any of us, I'm on here at least once a day and I know other guys and gals on here are as well so feel free to ask any of us any questions you got.


----------



## ohiobuckboy65 (Sep 27, 2010)

welcome to archerytalk outdoorsman3 is a little on the weird side as well as parkerd im the only true normal one


----------



## huntingfishing (Aug 16, 2010)

ohiobuckboy65 said:


> welcome to archerytalk outdoorsman3 is a little on the weird side as well as parkerd im the only true normal one


couldnt be farther from the truth haha


----------



## outdoorsman3 (Nov 15, 2010)

ohiobuckboy65 said:


> welcome to archerytalk outdoorsman3 is a little on the weird side as well as parkerd im the only true normal one


sayyyyy whaaaaaaaaaaa? :chicken01::icon_1_lol:


----------



## parkerd (Sep 30, 2010)

:cow: :chicken01: :BrownBear: :moose: olarbear: :llama: Poor horse :deadhorse :killpain: And this is Ben next year :withchild hahahahahah jokin benz


----------



## outdoorsman3 (Nov 15, 2010)

mmmmm prego


----------



## bonecollector 3 (Jan 16, 2011)

Hey good to see new members.
If your looking at bows there are alot of options. If your looking for a womens bow the Pse Stileto is very nice.


----------



## outdoorsman3 (Nov 15, 2010)

bonecollector 3 said:


> Hey good to see new members.
> If your looking at bows there are alot of options. If your looking for a womens bow the Pse Stileto is very nice.


yeah but 2012 bows are expensive as hell.


----------



## bonecollector 3 (Jan 16, 2011)

> yeah but 2012 bows are expensive as hell


That is very true Ben. You Can find some very good deals on the at classifieds.


----------



## chasin feathers (Sep 10, 2010)

Hey Katie! It's nice to see us girls gaining ground here on Archery Talk! Let me know what you end up getting for your bow, 'cause I'm looking too. The Bear Siren looks awesome.


----------



## apke95 (Jul 31, 2010)

Well come to the forum everyone helps everyone here well mostly everyone.


----------



## N7709K (Dec 17, 2008)

Id stay away from Mathews/Hoyt for a first rig, kinda spendy and they won't be the best option because they are limited by either dl specific cams or the range that the mod(s) cover.

I'd look at a razor edge or a mission with the whole spectrum of dl's on one mod. Best thing you can do is shoot the bows your interested and let the bow pick you so to speak.


----------



## gunner77 (Jan 24, 2009)

parkerd said:


> That's all the time right?


basically man he is always getting confused :wink:


----------



## parkerd (Sep 30, 2010)

Lol ben...... 
Gunz hhahaha you need to straighten him up..


----------



## Rebel17 (Aug 23, 2011)

^^^i feel abusedukey: its ok im used to it...


----------



## hunter-4-life (Feb 22, 2011)

N7709K said:


> Id stay away from Mathews/Hoyt for a first rig, kinda spendy and they won't be the best option because they are limited by either dl specific cams or the range that the mod(s) cover.
> 
> I'd look at a razor edge or a mission with the whole spectrum of dl's on one mod. Best thing you can do is shoot the bows your interested and let the bow pick you so to speak.


Yeah my first bow was a mission menace. loved the bow, just found for me i needed to go bigger after 2 years. I still shoot it for fun but not as often my hoyt


----------



## parkerd (Sep 30, 2010)

Rebel17 said:


> ^^^i feel abusedukey: its ok im used to it...


Awwww it's ok little fella :hug:


----------



## Rebel17 (Aug 23, 2011)

I think i need a tissue... ;(


----------



## parkerd (Sep 30, 2010)

(hands Tissue) it's ok, let it all out....


----------



## Rebel17 (Aug 23, 2011)

Thanks for the support you guys... i feel a lil better, (pout face) Can i have a cookie too?


----------



## Michaela MMM (Nov 29, 2011)

Okay... Watch out for aaalll them guys up there that are being weird. Haha. Like Rebel17 and parkerd. Obviously you can see why  And you gotta for SURE watch out for Ben. Hahaha.


----------



## hunter-4-life (Feb 22, 2011)

Rebel17 said:


> Thanks for the support you guys... i feel a lil better, (pout face) Can i have a cookie too?


Cookies are for babies, drink one of these :darkbeer:


----------



## Rebel17 (Aug 23, 2011)

Parker made me soo upset, that i just desided to drink more than one,,(keg), sooo how many does that equal, no one knows... jkjk almost done with it, i think i need a psychiatrist... me and parker both do, so does ben... jk:beer:


----------



## parkerd (Sep 30, 2010)

Idon't need one i just act like an idiot starting sunday I will be 101% serious no jokes nothing...


----------



## Rebel17 (Aug 23, 2011)

You forgot the point in front of the 101 it should be .101% haha jkjk sorry parker


----------



## hunter-4-life (Feb 22, 2011)

Rebel17 said:


> You forgot the point in front of the 101 it should be .101% haha jkjk sorry parker


smart &%@


----------



## Rebel17 (Aug 23, 2011)

i thought it was funny sorry parker


----------



## WUAnonymous (Nov 21, 2011)

hunter-4-life said:


> Hey guys id dint even realize this "forum" existed or id have been here along time ago! Just thought id say hey!


Haha I just found this at the beginning of this week, haha I like it a lot better


----------



## WUAnonymous (Nov 21, 2011)

kschwartz said:


> Hey guys, my name is Katie, and I'm hoping to get into bow hunting pretty soon so I joined this site to get some pointers. I already introduced myself on Archery Talk, but I thought I'd introduce myself in this part of the site because I'm 14! I've been rifle hunting all my life so if you have any questions about that I could sure help you out! Hopefully you guys could help me out when I get a bow though... gotta wait until March :angry: So in the meanwhile I'll probably hang out around here and learn a little bit!


I'm right there with ya, I started at the beginning of the east texas bow season last year (october) and so far I have learned a lot!


----------



## parkerd (Sep 30, 2010)

Funny no, Giggle maybe but not that much of one........ Shouldn't you capitalize your "I?" Also notice how my ? is inside the parentheses...


----------



## Rebel17 (Aug 23, 2011)

I cant belive it i think hes alreaady started his resolution... jkjk Sorry parker


----------



## Ignition kid (Oct 7, 2008)

another good starter bow would be a Mission Menace or a Mission Craze.
I would lean towards the Menace since I wouldnt think that u would want to be pulling anymore than 50# which is more than enough to deer hunt with w/ a good fixed blade broadhead,
and then if u are still growing the draw length can be easily adjusted without having to take it to a bow shop or someone with a bow press because to change the draw length, all u have to do is remove the screws in the draw length modules and then lign the holes up to the right marked draw length that it needs to be at, then put the screws in those holes and youre good to go.
it doesnt even take a minute to adjust them especially if you allready know what draw length it needs to be at.


----------

